# Favorite Snack



## Ankari (May 30, 2012)

I've recently discovered Sweet Mini Peppers from _Royal Flavor._  They're healthy (vegetable) and delicious!  Anyone else got some snacks to share?


----------



## Ophiucha (May 30, 2012)

One healthy and one decadent. Ferrero Rochers. I love breaking them apart, layer by layer. You can make one candy last a good two or three minutes, and it's heavenly. On the healthier side, vegetable crackers. Lots of flavour in those, and they go great with a piece of cheese (how healthy that is depends on your cheese preference). I can make my own, but if I'm buying a brand name one, I like the Breton ones. Not _as_ healthy, but very flavourful.


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 30, 2012)

Popcorn, but I mean the popcorn that I prepare in my kitchen by traditional means and not the microwave stuff... or the awful popcorn that they sell at movie theatres!!

I also love common potato chips in many different flavours and styles =)


----------



## Kit (May 30, 2012)

Snyders mustard onion pretzels. Sounds kind of gross, but OMG. I think they put crack in them or something. Can't stop eating them.


----------



## Frayling0 (May 30, 2012)

Seaweed rice crackers - these are so addictive! I love little bowls of fruit salad to work through as I eat, but cakes and chocolate are always good too! Custard creams are my favourite sweet treat


----------



## Steerpike (May 30, 2012)

It is hard to beat Ferrero Rocher, that is true. I make pretty good salted butter caramels, though.

I also like almonds. Unroasted.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 2, 2012)

I like a selection of veggies (baby carrots, cucumber slices, broccoli and cauliflower) dipped in ranch dressing from time to time. Also Ritz crackers with peanut butter on them - homemade Ritz-and-PB sandwiches are better than the pre-made Ritz Bits ones. On the less healthy side, I LOVE strawberry Twizzlers and Sour Patch Kids. And my mom's chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 2, 2012)

German Pumpernickel!!! I go crazy for it =)


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 3, 2012)

I like Pringles.


----------



## Devor (Jun 3, 2012)

I like brains. Brains. Sometimes any live human flesh will do if I'm hungry. And brains.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 3, 2012)

Dude, not you too!  This zombie thing is getting out of control.  

*grabs shotgun*

Now eat these Pringles!  They're brain flavored.


----------



## Kailarthas (Jun 3, 2012)

Cinnamon Toast Crack. I mean, Crunch. It's splendid, full of whole grains, and tastes wonderful. Whether dry, or in a nice bath of milk, it's the perfect snack. Or these chocolate chip cookies my daughter's mom makes? Holy heaven in a biscuit. They're small, and always soft, even three days later. A glass of whole milk and a dozen or two cookies? 

The best, though, is donuts. I am a donut fiend, and I cannot imagine a day of writing without at least one soft, warm pastry.

Oddly, I'm still thin...


----------



## Kit (Jun 3, 2012)

Kailarthas said:


> Oddly, I'm still thin...



((Glare))   :devil:


----------



## Kailarthas (Jun 3, 2012)

Kit said:


> ((Glare))   :devil:



I'M SORRY. I used to be a butterball, but then I started biking everywhere. Now, even though I don't exercise, I cannot gain weight. I hover between 170 and 180lbs, depending on how much of what I ate ten minutes ago. Sadly, I can't gain muscle either, so I'm a giant string bean...


----------



## Kelise (Jun 3, 2012)

Dumplings. Preferably Japanese pork gyoza. 

Crusty bread with a good cheese is also delicious.

There's a thing called Chicken Chippies here - not sure where else they're available - from the frozen section. Finger shaped sticks of chicken with a crunchy coating that you cook in the oven. I don't want to know what's in them chicken-wise (otherwise stated as no preservatives, etc etc) because I've adored them since I was a kid.

I used to also love dry maggi noodles, dipping them in the sachet, but I try to void all MSG if possible these days, which means no packet/cup noodles for me


----------



## Ankari (Jun 4, 2012)

> There's a thing called Chicken Chippies here - not sure where else they're available - from the frozen section. Finger shaped sticks of chicken with a crunchy coating that you cook in the oven.



They're called.....chicken fingers.  At least in the USA.  Your name sounds more fun.


----------



## Justme (Jun 4, 2012)

Cheese Curds from Wisconsin. The best of the best.


----------

